# Burwood acoustic



## Mr Uttley (Mar 24, 2017)

There is a Burwood acoustic guitar at a second hand shop I pass by once in a while.
I know Burwood is an inexpensive student guitar but I keep going back to it because it sounds so good.
The bridge is lifting slightly but is repairable I think.
Anyone have any experience with Burwood guitars?
Thanks


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

sometimes they get it right. Friend of mine has a Kona (another garbage brand) that sounds great, just like the Burwood you mention. If the playability/action is good and it doesn't need a neck reset, and the body isn't bulged up where the bridge sits......go for it.


----------

